# 1987 cannondale 600 bottom bracket



## baminem (Sep 17, 2008)

I just bought a 1987 cannondale 600, and my bottom bracket is starting to get loose

It has a Sugino bottom bracket, I'm assuming it's sealed, so I'll have to replace it? Or can I tighten it?

What size of bottom bracket do these bikes have? I'm having trouble finding info on it, but I think its a 70x113 Italian threaded bottom bracket?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If the BB is original it's loose ball and can be adjusted.. The non-drive side should have lock ring..Loosen the lock ring, tighten the cup a little and re-tighen the lockring....

The BB should be a 68mm shell, english threaded..The spindle length is going to be determined by the particular Sugino crank the bike has.. It could be as short as 103mm or as long as 117mm...It depends on the model...


----------



## baminem (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the reply.

I have figured it out now


----------

